# Vacation



## Neal (May 22, 2011)

I took a trip up to the north eastern part of Arizona this week. It snowed almost the whole time we were there. It was the third time in my life I have seen it snow.



























The snow didn't stay around for very long






And uh...this is one of the many I caught, I did catch one about three times the size of this one...no pictures though, but I swear it was a lot bigger than this one.


----------



## ticothetort2 (May 22, 2011)

Awesome pics Neal, thanks for sharing. Never been to AZ but looks like pretty country.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (May 22, 2011)

Beautiful pics Neal. You looked like you were really cold fishing!


----------



## John (May 22, 2011)

Ha yeah right neal, the old one that got away story.


----------



## Isa (May 22, 2011)

WOW very nice pictures, I love the scenery. I am sure it was very peaceful there


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 25, 2011)

Great pictures.


----------



## Neal (Jun 3, 2011)

To any Arizonan's familiar with Big Lake (where these photos were taken) as of 5pm this evening the Wallow fire was within a mile of the lake. I spent a lot of my childhood in the White Mountains, this is very depressing.


----------



## BMXrDad (Jun 3, 2011)

love az.


----------



## ChiKat (Jun 5, 2011)

Wow, I can't believe the snow! Great pics.


----------



## hali (Jun 5, 2011)

ohh wow great pics


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 5, 2011)

For some reason, when I think "Arizona" I don't think of snow.

Quite the fisherman, huh? Seems like I've seen pictures of Teri's fish and they were much bigger than yours!


----------



## TortieLuver (Jun 5, 2011)

Neal great pictures. Yes, you certainly rarely see snow in Arizona and usually in gone in no time if it every appears. We go to the White Mountains a lot and we planning to head there this month, but read Alpine had been evacuated.


----------

